
Visionary: Stack Overflow for Computer Vision - fogus
http://vision.stackexchange.com/
======
elbenshira
I'm curious as to how much demand there are for these overly focused Stack
Overflow clones. I mean, I enjoy learning about CV, but to have its own
dedicated domain?

What we should have instead is a Computer Science board that has a more
general focus, perhaps "algorithms and theory in Computer Science," or perhaps
a narrower "Artificial Intelligence".

~~~
jonnyv
I'm surprised you would say it is overly focused, because I am worried it is
too broad to cover all of computer vision -- it is a huge topic with many
different areas (e.g. 3d reconstruction, image processing, object
recognition...).

I started it because I always have questions about computer vision
implementation or "best practices" and I didn't find any other suitable
forums. I also like the Stack Overflow model. I hope that in time the site
will help people to share CV knowledge!

------
vaksel
you should get your own domain name if you want people to take you seriously.

~~~
jonnyv
that's probably true...but i need people to take me seriously before i can get
donations to pay for the domain name...

------
jonnyv
thanks!

